

Is Mac App Store not taking security seriously? - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/05/18/mac-app-store-security-risks/

======
morphoyle
Apple isn't really known for rushing vital security patches on its own
products, so how can anyone expect them hurry up with products from other
vendors? Apple makes decent products, but they really should hurry a bit more
when flaws are discovered.

